# اين تجد مراكز معتمدة لدورات الهندسية



## كينج اويت (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من كل شخص له تجربة او اخذ دورة معينة او على معرفة بمكان او مركز معتمد داخل مصر 
بان يفيدنا بمكانه او اسمه مع بعض المعلومات 
للاستفادة للجميع 
مع فائق الشكر و الاحترام للجميع


----------



## twfeek (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يوجد
1 ) معهد بسكوبيان سليزياس بروض الفرج بالقاهرة ( متخصص فى عدد كبير من المجالات الهندسية وشهاداته معترف بها )
2) المعهد الفنى للصناعات المتطورة بمدينة السلام بداية طريق بلبيس الصحراوى ( به أقصام متخصصة فى cnc, Plc , الدوائر الكهربية ، التشغيل على الماكينات التقليدية ، الكمياء )


----------



## majestic1 (23 يوليو 2009)

جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس توفيق ... بارك الله فيك و غفر لك و نفع بك ... اللهم آمين


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مركز تدريب الكوادر بالاميرية حاجة تحفة بجد .
*


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2009)

هندسة القاهرة وهندسة حلوان


----------



## alaarekabe (29 أغسطس 2009)

يوجد معهد تابع للهيئة العربية للتصنيع وكذلك الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة


----------

